# Sanding primer



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've just primed the side of my car and was wondering what sanding technique to use to flat it before I apply the basecoat and clear. Here are my options...
Use 500 grit on an orbital sander and sand it dry. - is this too rough? 
Use 800 or 1200 grit on a block and wet sand - is this too soft? 

What would people recommend to do?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If it's 2k high build then we guide coat block with 320 then guide coat again and orbital sand with 500 with an interface pad on it and that's it ready to paint. Obviously if it's silver I would go over it with 800 then use a grey scotch on orbital sander over primer and any prepped blend panels.


----------



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

Andyb0127 said:


> If it's 2k high build then we guide coat block with 320 then guide coat again and orbital sand with 500 with an interface pad on it and that's it ready to paint. Obviously if it's silver I would go over it with 800 then use a grey scotch on orbital sander over primer and any prepped blend panels.


Thanks for reply, but can't quite understand what you mean. 
Do you mean, yes go over it with 500 grit on an orbital. Or don't because it's going to be sprayed silver?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

500 will be fine meant if it's silver your doing then it need's to be finish a with a finer grade.


----------



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

Andyb0127 said:


> 500 will be fine meant if it's silver your doing then it need's to be finish a with a finer grade.


So go over it with 500 grit orbital and then 800 grit block?


----------

